# Microwave method?



## Richy-B (Sep 19, 2007)

Anybody know how to dry out a small sample in the microwave?


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 19, 2007)

better to do it in your oven on a low heat just keep checking it so you dont over cook it


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 19, 2007)

put your oven on broil and hold the nug with some tongs and keep turning like a hot dog over a fire..should take about 1-4 minutes depends on how wet it is


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2007)

Leave it on top of your monitor for an hour, the heat from the monitor will dry it perfectly.

Hippy


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 19, 2007)

i`d go with the monitor, every bud i`ve dried in the microwave has came out brittle/over-dried.
i feel this must have an effect on potency "IMO"


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, I read an article on oven drying, just wasn't sure if that was an ok thing to do to the bud. Remember I want a good* taste* & *high quality* sample. I'm going to try the monitor thing first and see how that works! I'll have to do it when I get back from school in 7 hours. Sounds like a great idea! Thanks everybody.


----------



## Nico (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a hooker pipe like they use in morroco to smoke wet flavoured morrocon tobbaco. I use that to sample the strength mixing it with wet tobacoo. Remember that the Hooker pipes have a hot coal on the top so it dries the smoke 1st..

Otherwise the monitor method.. 

Nothing beats drying and curing the proper way tho..

Nico


----------



## Gadhooka (Sep 19, 2007)

I was just thinking that If you stuck it infront of the exhaust of a laptop computer it would work good to.  I've never tried it, but it sounds like it would work good!   The monitor idea made me think of it since I'm usually on a laptop.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 19, 2007)

Bah!

Real samples are _dried in the bowl_.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 19, 2007)

What i do is break it up and leave sit over night it will be dry in the morning. ( atleast dry enough to smoke) 


Stay Stoned,
BBB


----------



## JeSus (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, i wouldnt microwave it.

Because as silly as it sounds, it sends out micro waves  it doesnt heat up, it cooks things! 

Why not leave it on the windowsill under the sun for an hour? Microwaving wont taste the same as how it would dried naturally IMHO


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm home and going to put a lil bud on my monitor for an hour!!!!! I'll let you know!!!!!!!


----------

